# Growing Without Police Finding Out



## cannabitch (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi I'm brand new to this forum, and I've never done anything more with a seed than make sure it didn't end up in the joint, but I have no-one left I can get it off so I have to start growing my own to feed my habit.

Let me say, first and foremost, that I intend to grow for my own use (and my boyfriend) and not to sell it (well it won't even leave the house).

I just want to grow enough to keep us happy, and we smoke every day.  We only have a small house, and both work so it is unattended during the day.

The main concern I have about growing it is the smell and police helicopters being able to detect it (apparently they can, but you can get like 'shields' but I don't know anything about them and I was hoping you did).

Oh and 'here' is the UK, btw, so I don't know if that makes any difference.  Perhaps with the illegal side it does, as here it's just flat-out illegal, and if you're caught growing it, they will assume you plan to supply, and will suffer the same fate as a drug-dealer peddling his wares outside a school.

Hope you can help me!

Cheers
Claire :afroweed:


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

You know I got a few of those ion tower fans that negativly charge the air. It works, but all the air that don't get trapped in the filter seems to stick to the walls? So it seems to be extra dusty in my place now. But the smell is gone. I had one lil girl who stunk more than my skunk and now she smells a lil but not enough to make my room smell like her. I found some on sale for $40 each and I am glad I got them.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 14, 2007)

The 'sheilds' you are describing are C3 Anti-detection film.  It is very expensive and worthless unless installed correctly.  I have never seen it installed or even ever found anyone using it (obviously not necessary )...so if you do go this route please give us details.  I am interested in the proper installation.

This site is the only one I know of that has it:
http://www.hydroasis.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=H&Product_Code=2216151Roll

And the topic of helicopters has come up many times before...a little looking around on this site will reveal tons of info.


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

oc is right outside is where they would get you and i dont think police are going to be flying choppers over your place with a couple of plants now if you had couple hundred thats a different story but leaving it unattend while at work is cool but you have to make time or your children happy growin


----------



## Master Kush (Feb 14, 2007)

cannabitch is that bham england or alabama


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 15, 2007)

If you are flowering, you could set your lights to come on at 7pm and go off at 7am.  That would take care of the daytime choppers.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

The best thing to do is not do huge grows.  Greed will cause all hell. Create enough for a season to last you to the next.  This is just our opinion of course.  In addition to the C3 Anti detection film.  It's very hard to find unless your shopping online and costs quite the dollar figure for a roll.  Around 400 US dollars!  In our opinion, would deffinetely give it a shot if we were growing 
upstairs and using an entire room.  Better safe then sorry.  This is from a thread, found on the net.  It's also not effective if poorly installed.

*C3 anti-detection film:* 

A specialized type of mylar that exhibits the same properties as the 2mm thick mylar, but in addition to reflecting approximately 92-97% of the light, it also is 90% infrared proof, making your grow room all but invisible to IR scanning. This can also be attached in the same manner as foylon or mylar, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room.


----------

